
Ask HN: PhD or a job for recent 50-something grad - 50something
Successful entrepreneur, self-taught, currently in an earn-out that will last another 3-4 years. Decided to go back to school and get a Bachelors in CompSci&#x2F;Data Science from a well-known university and will graduate in May. Took grad level courses and TA&#x27;ed which I enjoyed.<p>Do I continue on for a PhD in Machine Learning (specifically RL) or go back and get a job?<p>Door #3: do independent research during this period and then decide, but then I wouldn&#x27;t be part of a face-to-face community which I find very satisfying.<p>Objectives: 
    1) Maintain healthy work&#x2F;life&#x2F;exercise balance
    2) Make a significant contribution to this new field. 
    3) Set up good runway for the remaining 10-15 years of my career.<p>Thanks!
======
JSeymourATL
Given your objectives -- assuming no restrictions during your earn-out period.
Go find another early-stage company or two that you can help. Industry
conferences should prove a target rich environment to find them >
[https://tryolabs.com/blog/machine-learning-deep-learning-
con...](https://tryolabs.com/blog/machine-learning-deep-learning-conferences/)

